# Big Paph Haul



## jay (Sep 28, 2008)

I went to visit a friend today and he insisted that I help him reduce his collection of Paphs. He said that they don't do well for him and that I should take them. I also got a few others. 

I know you will appreciate the list. He only wanted pictures in exchange as the bloom out. 

P. Eva Weigner
P. kolopakingii
P. chamberlainianum x rothschildianum
P. rothschildianum x kolopakingii
P. Imperial Jade
P. Susan Booth
P. Susan Low
P. Mount Toro
P. Bengal Lancer
P. phillipenense x Susan Booth
P. Devayani
P. Prime Child
P. Gods Saint
P. Iantha Stage
P. Mustache
P. Dollgoldi
P. Noid
Phrag. Living Fire
Phrag caudatum x Robert Palm

I think I got the better end of the deal.


----------



## swamprad (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow, what a great group of plants, congratulations!!


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 28, 2008)

I'd say you got a GREAT deal!


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 28, 2008)

good friend, that one!!! are all of them fs or still youngsters?? Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 28, 2008)

These are great additions to ones collection!!! Congrats!!!!! I wish I had a friend like yours...


----------



## Damas (Sep 28, 2008)

Whow ! That's cool ! :clap:


----------



## TADD (Sep 28, 2008)

With friends like that who needs enemies...... 





Wait I guess that doesn't really work in this situation... Nice friend!


----------



## jay (Sep 28, 2008)

Here are some pictures. Many of them have previously bloomed. The rest are blooming size or near blooming size.


----------



## Elena (Sep 28, 2008)

Excellent haul, well done


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice instant collection.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 29, 2008)

GOLA!!!! :clap:


----------

